# Private Health Insurance for Hurghada



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am sure this question has been asked before but I can't seem to find a the answer on here.

I have retired and just moved to Hurghada, I do not work for any company and I am looking to take out a health insurance that will cover me for local hospitals here where the company pay at the point of use or are billed. ie. I don't see anything!

I have been to the Nile hospital, Hurghada in person and they state they only deal with companies not individuals.

Any advice would be great, Thanx in advance lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Tim

I am sure that you have found out already that health care is cheap here, cheap and generally good and many expats do not have health insurance as they tend to just pay for their treatment as and when needed, If you are wanting health insurance why not try BUPA there is a link on the forum.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

TimChis said:


> Hi everyone, I am sure this question has been asked before but I can't seem to find a the answer on here.
> 
> I have retired and just moved to Hurghada, I do not work for any company and I am looking to take out a health insurance that will cover me for local hospitals here where the company pay at the point of use or are billed. ie. I don't see anything!
> 
> ...


Hi, I have found a previous thread on this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/52716-health-insurance.html


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

There was this thread as well:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/55293-new-sharmite.html


----------

